# More SOTB Pic's



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2006)

I just got home and I'm tired.  But I figured I'd post some pic's for ya'll before I hit the hay.  I had a great time with a great team!!  Congrats Cappy and the Misfits!  I got to meet a couple more BBQ-4-U members, Walter and JT two great guys!  I also got to meet Mrs. Finney and would like to truly thank her for all of her help over to the BBQ-4-U Comp team over the course of the weekend.  I saw Jim posted earlier we came in 6th, but we actually came in 8th.  I'm happy with our results and proud of our team as well.  I'm already looking forward to the fall SOTB.  I'll add more tomorrow, but I'm tired and need my beauty sleep.      



  The BBQ-4-U Official Cook site



  Woody is prepared to have a safe cook off



  Anything Butt "Seafood Tacos" prepared



  Anything Butt "Seafood Tacos" prepared



  Anything Butt "Seafood Tacos" prepared



  Seafood Taco's ready for the Judges



  Invasion of the WSM's



 Jim, doing what Jim does????



  Finney, checking out the competition....



  One of our butts



  Sorting out some good pieces



  Prepping for the turn in



  Finney and Larry prepping for the turn in



  Organizing the pieces



 Almost ready



  Finishing touches



  Here's what we turned in



  The Misfit's hard at work



  The Misfit's hard at work



  The team is literally holding down the fort



  This was 2 consectutive bad storms



 This was 2 consecutive bad storms



  The 2006 Spring SOTB Beach Champs, Jim and Jack!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice pictures Larry! Congratulations are your teams performance! Looks like everybody had a great time!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 24, 2006)

Again...Looks like a great time.
Congrats!


----------

